# PHP Perspective nach Run immer im Vordergrund - Was tun



## Hein_nieH (8. Dez 2013)

Hallo,

ich setze als "Sonntagsprogrammierer Elipse 3.5.2 (Galileo) ein.
Um etwas in PHP zu testen habe ich mir die PHP-Entwicklungsumgebung heruntergeladen.

Nun zu meinem Problem:
Wenn ich in Java etwas programmiere (Java-Perspektive ist aktiv)  und mein Projekt ausführe (RUN) wechselt Eclipse im Anschluss immer in die PHP-Perspektieve.

Das nervt ;(

Ich habe schon versucht alle Properties zu analysieren :rtfm: aber leider keinen schlüssigen Hinweis gefunden.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Gruss Hein_nieH


----------

